# Check Point übernimmt Nokias Sicherheitstechnik



## Newsfeed (23 Dezember 2008)

Das auf VPN- und Firewall-Lösungen spezialisierte israelische Unternehmen übernimmt die Sicherheitssparte des langjährigen Partners Nokia und stärkt damit das eigene Hardwareangebot.

Weiterlesen...


----------

